# Lambies



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Poddy lamb no 4 just arrived ... ram lamb. 

Looks like this one will be a little more challenging than the others. No. 1 was a day old, no. 2 was an hour old, No. 3 was a few days old.

No. 4 is at least a week old, maybe more. Very lethargic, very dehydrated. Very lightweight and skinny. Was just droved quite a long distance so that doesnt help him. Just sucked 160ml so thats good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your keeping pretty busy....... :hug: 

#4..... I am glad the lamb is nursing........I know... you are taking care... of the baby.....good luck.... :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

took him a while to figure out what that funny thing in his mouth was

after the initial feed I didnt hear boo out of him for about two hours, I've been sitting here doing my assignment and all of a sudden 

MAAAAAAAH!

He took another 130ml so thats good. Still very dehydrated and lethargic, but should be improving soon. 

they certainly do keep me busy ...


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great that he's doing well...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

got #5 and #6 today. #4 is doing well, so are the new arrivals. 

so now I have:

1. Erika
2. Emilia
3. Batlamb
4. Rambo
5. Wilma
6. Betty

Good grief!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> He took another 130ml so thats good. Still very dehydrated and lethargic, but should be improving soon.


 That is better news.... :hug:


> got #5 and #6 today. #4 is doing well, so are the new arrivals.
> 
> so now I have:
> 
> ...


 You sure got... a full plate.... :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I sure do. This bunch is not as healthy as I normally have them, which is bugging me. 

Erika has persistent scours, I think just from pigging on green grass. Emilia is fine. Batlamb has joint ill. Rambo has a touch of scours just from getting on the milk. Wilma has joint ill. Betty is an on and off non sucker, both Betty and Wilma both have a touch of scours which I suppose is to be expected as they've gone from no milk to lots of milk. 

But we will get there. I'm worried most about the two joint ills. Joint ill is never good


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are these lambs from your sheep or from someone else?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

someone elses

I am known as the poddy raiser - all the local sheep cockies bring their orphaned lambs to me - because they dont want to invest the time and money to raise them, but they are big softies underneath it all, they dont want to knock them on the head  

I've got it down to a fine art now; I get them for free and hand raise them, milk until about 7-8 weeks, pellets hay and grass till about five months. Some I sell on the bottle, some I sell shortly after weaning, some I sell grown out. I sell alot of hobby packages with three ewes and a ram, for people with a small amount of land who want really really quiet friendly animals. 

either way, I make some money off them, and it helps pay for uni

And I'm pretty proud to say my poddies always look better than anyone elses in this area

this 6 are all from the one farm - this guy lambs a bit earlier than the other guys around. you can be assured that I will get more as the months roll on from various sources - last years lambs started to arrive in may and the last one came in november

I must take some pics for you


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes please do!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great. If I had the time and energy I wouldnt mind doing all that work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your a very... special person keren..... :hug: .....you give so much to the animals ...and that is so beautiful.....  ....there should be more caring people.. in this world.... like you....your vets and mentors..........my highest respect....go out ...to all of you... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks Pam :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks Pam :hug:


 your so very welcome keren.......... :hug: :wink:


----------

